# Leather CV boots?



## VW_North (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a leather cv boot that would fit my caddy. Or at least something that holds up to cold. I live in Alaska and with the conventional boots I've found so far, at least one breaks open every year. The old swing axles had leather, and they never seem to go bad. Thx


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Leather CV boots? (VW_North)*

Never actually heard of this before - interesting...
Are you using OEM parts or aftermarket? Not sure if there is a difference in chemical compounds between the OEM part and an aftermarket replacement (kinda thinking along the lines of OEM exhaust vs. standard replacement aftermarket exhaust if you get what I mean).


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Leather CV boots? (VW_North)*

It's a different sort of application on the old swing axles. I have seen 3 different materials used on modern CV boots: 1) the usual "rubber", 2) a harder plastic (e.g., some VR6), and 3) a softer polyurethane (on friend's Honda). Don't know if any of those might work for you. I guess it depends on why yours are failing: is it just from the cold winter temp, or are they getting sliced by ice fragments? If due to cold, maybe the softer polyurethane might help. If due to debris like ice, maybe the harder plastic might help.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Leather CV boots? (VW_North)*

Would SILICONE be of any use in cold weather? The kind that is used on air induction, but formed as a CV boot?

TBerk


----------



## Mr_Sandman (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Leather CV boots? (VW_North)*

Hey Ak brother,
Several years and a few vw's ago I had problems with boots splitting even down here in tropical Los Anchorage. The problem turned out to be (me) digging out in reverse, turning the wheel to lock and spinning the car (a fun way to turn around on icy roads and parking lots). The torque would either pop the boot off the joint or rip the boot if cold enough. If that is one of your favorite maneuvers you may want to reconsider. If you don't do "three turns" (rollerskating term) then I don't know what to tell you. 
Let's hope for a warm winter,
Sandy
http://www.akeuro.com


----------

